# Baybayin: Go with the flow



## squishyface

I want to get "Go with the flow" written in Baybayin language for a tattoo, can anyone advise me?


----------



## mataripis

Go with the flow=  Umayon sa kalakaran/ makisabay sa Agos . Visit the website of Baybayin ,I know they write/can show the Tagalog words in Baybayin symbols.


----------



## squishyface

Thanks for the help. What's the difference between the two translations you've given?


----------



## mataripis

squishyface said:


> Thanks for the help. What's the difference between the two translations you've given?


1.)Agree= umayon   2.)Go with= makisabay


----------

